# Boss demands too much for 1 person. My frustrations justified?



## MCHgraphics (Aug 28, 2015)

Ok, I'm growing increasingly frustrated, here's why and hopefully ya'll can tell me if I'm justified or If I need to tighten the bootstraps. 

I work for a new screen printing company (opened a little over a year ago). I knew about this business months ahead of time and agreed to work for the guy. I gave him advice on which brand equipment, what equipment to get, along with supplies, ink, consumables, etc. based on what apparel he'd like to print. We talked about pay, workload, plan of attack on larger orders, billing... all the essential business talk. I have worked on average 100hrs per pay period w/ no OT. I came in expecting to, since it's a new company and he's trying to make a dent in this area. 

But here's where the frustration is setting in. Almost everything that we talked about (art fees, set up fees, turn around time) has gone out the window. I'm the only one who has any knowledge of screen printing (art department, pre-press setup, maintenance, obviously knowing how to run equipment, time, etc.). I come in on a Monday & BAM!, an overwhelming workload just punches me right in the gut. He doesn't charge any set up fees, doesn't charge for art (trust me, either vectoring some of the garbage I get or the 11,000 proofs takes time/experience & don't even get me started on those damn fundraiser order forms! LOL) To further my frustration, he's got me designing custom sublimated items along with social media banners, images for his website, and general graphic design stuff not related to screen printing FOR FREE. 

The reason i'm frustrated is because I feel as if my skills, knowledge & time aren't being respected. I think he believes that since I'm on salary (40k), he can just throw whatever he wants at me and I have no right to say no or to negotiate. If i were just the printer, I can maybe see that, since it's my job to get the order printed. But given that I have to do everything else before I can even get started to print, it just gets too much. I apologize for the rant! I just wanted to express this with you guys to see if my frustrations are justified or if I'm acting like a child. I greatly appreciate your guys' time and look forward to some advice. Thanks!


----------



## BDave (Jan 27, 2008)

Marcus,
Should've have agreed to some sort of partnership deal in the " beginning" - his $$ - your "Experience" - Never understood giving away goods(Experience) for free- I would sit with him and try to hash it out man to man. I'm sure he does't to lose you.


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

MCHgraphics said:


> Ok, I'm growing increasingly frustrated, here's why and hopefully ya'll can tell me if I'm justified or If I need to tighten the bootstraps.
> 
> I work for a new screen printing company (opened a little over a year ago). I knew about this business months ahead of time and agreed to work for the guy. I gave him advice on which brand equipment, what equipment to get, along with supplies, ink, consumables, etc. based on what apparel he'd like to print. We talked about pay, workload, plan of attack on larger orders, billing... all the essential business talk. I have worked on average 100hrs per pay period w/ no OT. I came in expecting to, since it's a new company and he's trying to make a dent in this area.
> 
> ...


Print this wall of text and give it to the boss.


----------



## needtshirtsnow (Jun 2, 2016)

Sounds like yall need some help.


----------



## Nula (Sep 20, 2017)

I think you could work a whole lot of other places for $15 an hour and save yourself the headaches! The stress isn't worth it. You are far more valuable than that! You are letting him take advantage of you. The main thing is to remember you allow this to happen. And he will keep doing it until you put the brakes on. You are worth more.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

you should have had a detailed contract outlining duties/responsibilities

but it is not too late to make one,
sounds like you are valuable and an asset not to be lost

just do your best for what you believe was the original agreement,
and just quietly go about looking for a new place of employment
then when you have an offer, either bring it to the negotiating table or move on

i worked for a unionized place and the harder you worked the more was asked of you to perform
but if you were a lazy cheat, oh well
so anyone with a work ethic resented the lazy bums and the job, which resulted in much stress induced illness
happiest day of our life was when my wife and i quit 
(they literally said 'you can't quit', because they knew they were losing good workers)

your health is not worth it, make a change somehow, someway

take care


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

You didn't give your location which would help with labor laws but you are still showing up. Why vent here, go to the owner and demand what you want or just stop showing up and start your own place. 

Given your knowledge, open up next door and run him out of business or offer to buy him out.


----------



## numbercruncher (Feb 20, 2009)

Marcus,While this approach is dated - Ben Franklin might have suggested that you have 3 columns -first one is everything you don't like about your job, second column is a list of things you do like - the third column is for deciding whether the points are negotiable or even worth discussion. Ben would ask that one be as honest as possible in their evaluation. Best of good fortune to you.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

If he's making good money with the shop you're in a good situation. It sounds like it would be quite difficult to replace you which gives you a lot of leverage. If it was me I'd probably keep doing it for awhile, keep a positive attitude and make myself as invaluable as possible. Then I'd put together a resume and start applying for jobs elsewhere. Once you get a solid offer, tell the guy about it and outline what he would need to change in order to convince you to stay with him.

(If he's not making much money just look for another job now...)


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

Or just start listening Ramstein in the shop very loud for the whole day each day...


----------

